# Poll: How do your like your beer?



## NightKnight

​
*How do your like your beer?*

Warm - I am from Europe34.11%Warm - I am from America56.85%Warm - I am from Asia00.00%Cold - I am from Europe1621.92%Cold - I am from America3446.58%Cold - I am from Asia22.74%Beer? Yuck!1317.81%


----------



## NightKnight

I have some European employees and they tell me that they prefer their beer warm. Now, everyone I know here in the States likes their beer cold. So I thought I would post a poll to see what everyone prefers.


----------



## NightKnight

Wow! I figured we would have more votes on this one! Seeing how beer is a passion for so many!


----------



## Deimos

i'm from belgium and i've never seen anyone drink beer warm o.o


----------



## NightKnight

The guys I am talking about are from the UK, and by warm I mean Room Temperature.


----------



## pelleteer

I'm not really a drinker, but on the rare occasion I do have a brewskie I like it as cold as possible without being frozen solid.


----------



## dragonmaster

I'm A.B.G. American born germen and it depends on the beer realy most American beers dont taste that great worm but thats been changing in the last few years. So for myself the best beer tastes great worm.


----------



## joseph_curwen

warm beer? Beurrkkk!!!

I'm from France, and concerning beer, belgians are the kings


----------



## dragonmaster

Right now im drinking a AMERICAN ALE made by Budwieser one of the few they now make that tasetes good worm


----------



## harpersgrace

Beer Yuck, Ok not really I do like a *cold* Harp or Kilian's from time to time, but when I drink I want to drink,so single malt is my choice.


----------



## smitty

BUD LIGHT COLD AS ICE !


----------



## Rayshot

I am not familiar with beer served room temperature. Dragonmaster hit on what I've heard, it has to do with the individual beer. I can say from experience that some beers aren't bad as they warm up whereas others are less appealing.


----------



## dragonmaster

important that the flavor last wile you drink and weather fast or slow.


----------



## Chuff

I'm from England and I've yet to meet a person who likes room temp beer and if I did I'd think them wierd! C'mon, warm beer? It'd make me puke my guts up!


----------



## pelleteer

Chuff said:


>


I'm guessing this little guy just ate a pepperoni pizza...


----------



## Thwupp-p-p

Chuff said:


> ...I'm guessing this little guy just ate a pepperoni pizza...


heh. Many years ago, while homeported out of New Bedford -- I discovered that there can be a horrid -- almost putrid -- vile "aromatic" stench to some beers that are not served cold enough!

...Although it was maintaining a cult following even in the early 60's -- the worst beer I have _ever_ smelled (or tasted) when not served ice cold was Narragansett Beer!










_"...one small Nary, please!"_









...Oh, and the _best_ "warm" beer at that time was Rheingold Beer -- but it's prolly long gone now?!


----------



## Flatband

Well, I no longer drink but when I did ,it wasn't Beer(Yuck!). My favorite drink (has been for many years) is authentic ICE COLD Birch Beer. Drinks for me are either ICE COLD ( soda,Chocolate Milk etc) or boiling hot ( Coffee, Tea, Soup etc). There is no luke warm or room temperature in my dictionary!!!







Flatband


----------



## pelleteer

I totally agree, Flat.









BTW, anyone else notice the striking resemblance between Aaron and the Geico Gecko lately














?


----------



## Thwupp-p-p

pelleteer said:


> ...anyone else notice the striking resemblance between Aaron and the Geico Gecko lately
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


What? Did he change his avatar?


----------



## NightKnight




----------



## Flatband

I like that little guy! Flatband


----------



## pelleteer

Does this mean we could save 15% or more by buying slingshots through this site from the advertizing vendors?
















Or...Is Aaron trying to say that using this forum is so easy a caveman could do it?


----------



## NightKnight




----------



## Jtslingshoter




----------



## pelleteer




----------



## CHANEKE_JOSH

dead cold and dark... ... with some salted peanuts ... or "jicama whith cucumber, lemon, salt and chilli powder" (... YYYYYUUUUMYYY!!!










We call this "Pico de Gallo" or "rooster´s peak"


----------



## panch0

I like Cold Beer, with sal and limon. Chaneke we call chopped onion, tomato, lemon juice, peppers, and avacado pico de gallo. But cucumber sounds good to me.


----------



## CHANEKE_JOSH

well... we call that "SALSA MEXICANA" green chilli, white onion, red tomato (mexican flag colors)









what about a beer and some beef tacos with some "salsa mexicana"??


----------



## pelleteer

Tacos de pescado for me, thanks.


----------



## Performance Catapults

Coors Light...on ice!


----------



## Dayhiker

I like what Smitty likes (above) but when I drink, I like bourbon, Jack Daniel's or if I have a few extra bucks, Knob Creek.

Story told to me repeatedly by my dad, a veteran of WWII: 
In the English pubs it was common for patrons to order a big mug of beer and have the bartender stick a red hot poker from the fire into it. This horrified him.


----------



## ZDP-189

I'll take ale and 'beer' warm and lager cold.


----------



## Marbles

I SECOND THE "COORS LIGHT" ON ICE !


----------



## Chuff

Dayhiker said:


> I like what Smitty likes (above) but when I drink, I like bourbon, Jack Daniel's or if I have a few extra bucks, Knob Creek.
> 
> Story told to me repeatedly by my dad, a veteran of WWII:
> In the English pubs it was common for patrons to order a big mug of beer and have the bartender stick a red hot poker from the fire into it. This horrified him.


Never heard of that before in my life. Although I wasn't around in WWII (even my dad wasn't, he was born in 1954!) everyone I know or have ever known, inc my great grandad (1920-2008 RIP)liked their beer cold. Warm beer isn't natural!


----------



## Chuff

I'm English by the way. Warm beer? Wierdo's drink warm beer!


----------



## Dayhiker

English wierdos drink warm beer!









ZDP189, are you English, by any chance?


----------



## ZDP-189

Yes, genetically half and culturally 80%.


----------



## dgui

I like hot coffee , room temp water , cold milk and once a year I have a thimble full of wine for Passover other than that no drink for me.


----------



## philly

Ive been to Ireland, warm Guinness, England and Scotland, never had a warm beer there. COLD...wins the day
Philly


----------



## Papa Total loss

Well I was in Las Vegas end of March this year for a Kite buggy event on lake Ivanpah I tasted Bud light and the regular for the first time .
I have to say I tasted the regular the most.................I mean a lot







( cold )
Beer has to be cold
















The English beer is cold wen pored from the tap but it takes a day and a half to fill the glass







thats why its warm !

Have Fun 
Papa Total Loss


----------



## dragonmaster

If it says light you might as well have a nipple on the bottle.


----------



## Papa Total loss

dragonmaster said:


> If it says light you might as well have a nipple on the bottle.


Hahahaha 
You need to drink twice as much to get the same result that means you need to hit the toilet twice in the same time , so you will be gone longer . All together you end up having half as much fun as a regular drinker









Normally I drink Jupiler or Grolsch . the real deal no light ( light is.... to see in the dark ! )

OOH YEAH cold beer rulezzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

Have Fun 
Papa Total Loss


----------



## dgui

dragonmaster said:


> If it says light you might as well have a nipple on the bottle.


OK! I can go for a couple of nipples right now.


----------



## NightKnight

Call me a wimp, but I 100% prefer Bud Lite over Budweiser.


----------



## Brooklyn00003

Hmm if I have the choice to choose I'll get Heineken only. Warm beer is not beer !


----------



## pawzzz

A story my late father used to tell...In early 1944 he was in England preparing for the Normandy invasion (29th Infantry Division, 5th Amphibious Corps - 2nd wave on Omaha Beach). He had a pass and went to a pub in town. He wasn't fond of the warm English beer, but that was all they had. He finishes his beer, and in the tradition of his home town in Virginia, he turns his mug upside down and places it on the bar. POW! Dad woke up in the alley with an Englishman scolding him that by placing his beer mug upside down on the bar he had challenged the best man in the pub to a fight!


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny

Beer; a subject warm to my heart, and my pallet. My friend makes the best beer I know (though you might know them as Ales, not Budwieser for instance) but my favourite shop bought ale is by Badger, an English company from Wychwood, I believe but I'm not sure, the drink is called Blandford-Fly and has traces of Ginger ... I find it quite remarkable, though my favourite alcohol beverage is mead; the best of which I've had is made by the same friend who makes the beer, it has heather in it and it makes me quite dizzy, just to think of that honey goodness dripping down my throat, let alone the hallucinagenic properties of the heather. I can't imagine drinking these drinks cold, I have tried, I feel some beers are best served chilled, as it says on the tin, but not these drinks.
I, love beer, I think it's a benefit to man-kind!


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny

I think the company is from Wychwood. It's definately Bland or Blanford-Fly, named after a fly which populates the area.


----------



## Sam

The *only *way to drink Beer is *cold*! Pear Cider is also really nice this time of year!


----------



## Jaybird

Quit drinking over 20 years agur favorite drink was a shot of good burbon and a beer.A Pittsburgh drink.


----------



## snakeshack

I spend allot of time in Cologne, Germany and the beer of choice is Kolsch. It is served in thin tall glasses, very cold. Almost like an OJ glass. They are small so you can drink it fast and the beer will be cold. Here in the states I like dark stouts, and IPA's. Liberty Ale is a nice local beer from SF's Anchor Steam. I went to the birth place of Pilsner beer in The Check republic and saw the vat it was first brewed in. The Pilsner from the barrels down stairs is soooo much better than the stuff that is imported. IMO

My very favorite beer is the next one in my hand.


----------



## snakeshack

Sam said:


> The *only *way to drink Beer is *cold*! Pear Cider is also really nice this time of year!


Ahh Cider! Good stuff, but it makes for a bad hangover. I had allot of Pear and apple cider the last time I was in your city! I also make my own apple cider every fall. I use champagne yeast for a dry finish, and a bit of honey in with the sugar for high alcohol and flavor.


----------



## Jaybird

[In southern Germany in the late 50's early 60's they drank there beer at cellar temperature about 50 degrees F


----------



## A+ Slingshots

Some summers I make my own homemade "Root Beer" does that count????


----------



## dragonmaster

A+ Slingshots said:


> Some summers I make my own homemade "Root Beer" does that count????


Now I would like to try that sounds realy good.


----------



## Gandolphin

minor alert


----------



## Sam

A+ Slingshots said:


> Some summers I make my own homemade "Root Beer" does that count????


Mmmm! Nothing beats a cold glass of freshly squeezed OJ - except a beer of course!


----------



## happygirl

Ice cold beer and irish whiskey strait from the self.....mmmmmm .... ok i may be 8months pregnant and craving some of both lol


----------



## A+ Slingshots

happygirl said:


> Ice cold beer and irish whiskey strait from the self.....mmmmmm .... ok i may be 8months pregnant and craving some of both lol


Now we know where your forum name came from!!!!







Better watch it there sis!!!


----------



## happygirl

A+ Slingshots said:


> Ice cold beer and irish whiskey strait from the self.....mmmmmm .... ok i may be 8months pregnant and craving some of both lol


Now we know where your forum name came from!!!!







Better watch it there sis!!!
[/quote]

lol it's been 8 months lol .. i think treating myself to one of each after thelittle man arrives isok







just another month to go







And my name came from my two little( 5 and 7) boys, the little man in the oven, and the big one that is on here all the time lol.. have lots of love in this household







Can't complain


----------



## A+ Slingshots

happygirl said:


> lots of love in this household
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't complain


That's great Jessica!!! I'm really am glad to hear that. All the best to you, Ray and your "growing" family!!! You guys are going to need lot's and lots of slingshots and ammo through the next few years. 







I'm ready when you guys are!!!


----------



## Jaybird

Happygirl
Whiskey and beer,you sound like a Pittsburgh girl.


----------



## happygirl

A+ Slingshots said:


> lots of love in this household
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't complain


That's great Jessica!!! I'm really am glad to hear that. All the best to you, Ray and your "growing" family!!! You guys are going to need lot's and lots of slingshots and ammo through the next few years.







I'm ready when you guys are!!!









[/quote]

Yes lots of boys andlotsofslingshots i am sure you will be hearing more from us!


----------



## happygirl

Jaybird said:


> Happygirl
> Whiskey and beer,you sound like a Pittsburgh girl.


 born and raised in NH


----------



## NaturalFork

happygirl said:


> Happygirl
> Whiskey and beer,you sound like a Pittsburgh girl.


 born and raised in NH








[/quote]

Go Patriots!!! Boo Steelers.


----------



## Henry the Hermit

I've been all over the map (literally) on beer. I learned to drink beer in Germany in the early 60s. Still have a soft spot for Spaten flip-tops. Then, back in the States, I found Michelob palatable. Back in the Army in 64, and found XX (Dos Ekis) not too bad when I crossed the border at Nogales. 33 was OK in Vietnam, then back to Germany. Later, I became a big fan of Thai whiskey chased down with Sing Ha. My final stop was Panama, and the best local beer is Panama beer in the small bottles. Panama imports a lot of foreign beer and my current favorite is a Russian brand in a half-liter bottle that runs about 8%. I can't read the name, but it comes in 4 different color bottles with numbers on them. The numbers run from 6 to 9 and I'm pretty sure they indicate the alcohol content. # 7 is the best in my opinion, but one is all I can handle.

Henry


----------



## Jaybird

Recurvemaster,Who won the most super bowls?The Steelers won more than any other team.


----------



## philly

I like my beer best when empty and the can is shredded from my 1/2" steel.
Phily


----------



## Sam

philly said:


> I like my beer best when empty and the can is shredded from my 1/2" steel.
> Phily


Yeah, but drinking it's the best bit right?







Unless it's Carlsberg!


----------



## Darb

Better late than never. Looks like I'm the only 'triple threat' member present ... former homebrewer (beer, mead and cider), former BJCP Judge, and mixologist/liquor geek. I've run my share of beer tastings, and given several lectures on the subject. I've had a varied past.









AARONC: As JayBird very correctly pointed out, the correct temperature terminology is "Cellar Temperature", not "warm" or even "room temperature". "Cellar temp" is generally 50-55F, and corresponds to the typical temperature of mid-lattitude root cellar, which in turn corresponds to the approximate average of all the individual degree days of a typical year. It's the ideal serving temperature for fine vintage Red wine, and in the days before refrigeration, it was generally the temperature that the vast majority of cask beers (ale or lager) were served at.



Chuff said:


> I'm from England and I've yet to meet a person who likes room temp beer and if I did I'd think them wierd! C'mon, warm beer? It'd make me puke my guts up!


Just to clear up a reverse misconception for our non-american members, the American Idiomatic expression "Warm Beer" does NOT refer to beer that's heated or mulled ... rather, it simply refers to beer that has not been chilled in a refrigerator or ice bath immediately before being served. Just for the sake of completeness, most american-built kegerators are set at 37F, which is fine for most lagers and ales, but is actually too cold to properly taste and appreciate a certain complex gourmet beers, particularly Trappist ales from Belgium.



dragonmaster said:


> Right now im drinking a AMERICAN ALE made by Budwieser one of the few they now make that tasetes good worm.


I find it Ironic that Budweiser, that most iconic of all domestic beers, is now foreign owned, and that their newly added "American Ale" was one of the first additions by the new foreign management. However, I agree with you in preferring it to basic bud.

Harpersgrace: Aaah, a fellow single malt fan. Although I can't drink much these days (due to meds for chronic pain), I've always been a whisky aficianado, and a bit of a liquor geek. If anyone has any questions about either term (either malt, or whisky), I am happy to answer/discuss as deeply as anyone would like).



Rayshot said:


> I am not familiar with beer served room temperature. Dragonmaster hit on what I've heard, it has to do with the individual beer. I can say from experience that some beers aren't bad as they warm up whereas others are less appealing.


You are correct. The reason for that is the human palate is most sensitive towards the warmer end of the range of human body temperatore through cellar temperature. Temperatures that are significantly above (hot) or below (ice cold) that cause the tissues of the tongue to contract protectively (either to minimize discomfort/damage or conserve warmth), and the taste buds thus become less sensitive. Beer that's served too warm, especially if it's cheap swill or flawed in some way, is less pleasant than chilled or cold beer because one's palate is more sensitive to it''s flaws and shortcomings at the warmer temperature, and you've also stripped away it's refreshing properties (which many acquaint with cold temperatures).



Thwuppp-p-p said:


> Many years ago, while homeported out of New Bedford -- I discovered that there can be a horrid -- almost putrid -- vile "aromatic" stench to some beers that are not served cold enough!


I'm guessing it was probably a damaged beer. One of the most common types of damage done to beer, most notably bottled beer, particularly in lighter colored bottles, is called "light struck" or "skunking", wherein the ultraviolet rays of sunlight, or overhead flourescent lighting (also the type of lighting found in most large deli fridges) react with the hop bitterness in beer to form unpleasant flavors and aromas. To avoid that, never buy beer that's spent more than two cigarettes worth of time in direct sunlight, or more than a few days under continuous flourescent lighting ... especially if the glass is clear or green, rather than dark brown (which is the most protective). To avoid skunking altogether, your best bet is to buy beer that's been stored in opaque metal (can or keg) or ceramic crock.

Flatband: I adore a well made Birch Beer.











Performance Catapaults said:


> Coors Light...on ice!


On a hot day, I'll happily bullet an icy cold coors lite or a bud ... however (and please dont take this personally), if something better is readily available, I'll generally reserve the coors or bud for boiling lobsters or bratwursts.









Dayhiker: Mmmmmm, Bourbon. Knob Creek is a fine one. JD's not too shabby either. I generally prefer my bourbon neat ... with a tiny splash of water if it's overproof or has some good barrel age or pedigree on it, an in ginger ale or coke if it's of humble origin and the weather's hot.



ZDP-189 said:


> I'll take ale and 'beer' warm and lager cold.


I mostly agree, but that depends entirely on the quality and type of ale.

Ok, this is a sweeping generality that is far from true in many cases, but there's just enough residual truth in it to make it worth citing anyway ... generally speaking, when it comes to serving temperature, Ale corresponds to Red wine (which prefers cellar temp), and Lager corresponds to White wine (which prefers to be even colder).



Papa Total Loss said:


> The English beer is cold wen pored from the tap but it takes a day and a half to fill the glass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats why its warm !


You're referring of course to the "cascade rest" of beer served on nitro (e.g., guinness, old speckled hen, etc.). That's done for several reasons ... which I'll be happy to explain if anyone's interested. I'd do it now, but in my experience most people's eyes begin to glass over whenever I get too deeply into beer tech.











brooklyn00003 said:


> Hmm if I have the choice to choose I'll get Heineken only.


Say, have you tried the new 5 liter draft cans yet ? If you haven't, they're great. They do a far better job of protecting the beer from becomming lightstruck, they fit in the fridge well without going flat, and the beer is usually in a reliably good condition. The chief drawback is they're a little pricey, and they tend to be slightly overpressurized. If you havent already done so, give one a try. Can lining technology has come a long way in the last 5 years (no more 'tinny' taste from unlined cans), and beers that use the latest can tech no longer deserve the stigma they one had.



pawzzz said:


> A story my late father used to tell...In early 1944 he was in England preparing for the Normandy invasion (29th Infantry Division, 5th Amphibious Corps - 2nd wave on Omaha Beach). He had a pass and went to a pub in town. He wasn't fond of the warm English beer, but that was all they had. He finishes his beer, and in the tradition of his home town in Virginia, he turns his mug upside down and places it on the bar. POW! Dad woke up in the alley with an Englishman scolding him that by placing his beer mug upside down on the bar he had challenged the best man in the pub to a fight!


Great story !











whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> Beer; a subject warm to my heart, and my pallet. My friend makes the best beer I know (though you might know them as Ales, not Budwieser for instance) but my favourite shop bought ale is by Badger, an English company from Wychwood, I believe but I'm not sure, the drink is called Blandford-Fly and has traces of Ginger ... I find it quite remarkable, though my favourite alcohol beverage is mead; the best of which I've had is made by the same friend who makes the beer, it has heather in it and it makes me quite dizzy, just to think of that honey goodness dripping down my throat, let alone the hallucinagenic properties of the heather


I've never had the opportunity to try Badger.

I'm with you on adoring mead, but finding well made examples, particularly commercial, is surprisingly hard. As for heather mead ... the heather refers to the variety of honey used (i.e., heather blossom or "ling" honey), not to any envisioned addition of heather blossoms to the mead itself. I adore scottish heather honey (and also bramble flower honey), which is very hard to get on my side of the Atlantic - it has a delightfully assertive flavor, compared to other milder varieties. I've never heard of any hallucinagenic properties associated with Heather, but I'm just a hobbyist, not an apothecary, so there may well be truth in what you say.

BTW, the one variety of honey that I least like is the most common ... clover. It's ok as a table honey, but once you ferment off most of the sugars, it tends to thow a flavor faintly reminiscent of overripe pineapple with a backnote of mint, and it's omnipresence in meadmaking competitions (among novice meadmakers) drove me to distraction. It was always pleasant to encounter more skilled meadmakers who brewed further afield, and worked with other single blossom varietals, or at least their local wildflower honey.


----------



## Darb

Jaybird said:


> Quit drinking over 20 years agur favorite drink was a shot of good burbon and a beer.A Pittsburgh drink.


Whisky+beer is not confined to Pittsburgh. It's a working man's happy hour combo popular throughout the 'civilized' world. A shot of whiskey to perk up the taste buds and get an early start on a good buzz (not to mention the fact that many whiskys taste really good), followed by a beer chaser, to chase away the last vestiges of a long day at work.









There are a suprising variety of nicknames and customs to the combo. In some parts of the US, for instance, it's customary to take a sip of the beer (to make room), and then drop the whiky shot (glass and all) into the pint of beer, and then downing it all in one swell foop ... it's called a "boilermaker". If you replace the bourbon with irish whiskey, it's called a "car bomb".



snakeshack said:


> I spend allot of time in Cologne, Germany and the beer of choice is Kolsch. It is served in thin tall glasses, very cold. Almost like an OJ glass. They are small so you can drink it fast and the beer will be cold. Here in the states I like dark stouts, and IPA's. Liberty Ale is a nice local beer from SF's Anchor Steam.


I adore kolsch ... one of my absolute favorite styles of beer. It's essentially a german pilsner recipe, brewed with ale instead of lager yeast. Great summer beer. One of my favorite domestic examples here statesize is "Captain's Kolsch" by Captain Lawrence brewing company. It's a GABF medal winner, if I recall. I ran through several kegs of it at a fraternal lounge I used to help run.

Ah, Liberty Ale. Another domestic fave, with a delightfully complex flavor. One of the best beers in the world, IMNSHO. That beer actually has some Freemason history behind it, because it was brewed by Fritz Maytag (of Anchor Brewing) to commemorate the midnight ride (April 18th if I recall) of "Brother" Paul Revere. How's that for esoteric beer trivia ?











snakeshack said:


> Ahh Cider! Good stuff, but it makes for a bad hangover. I had allot of Pear and apple cider the last time I was in your city! I also make my own apple cider every fall. I use champagne yeast for a dry finish, and a bit of honey in with the sugar for high alcohol and flavor.


Hey, a fellow homebrewer .... that's great ! We'll have to compare notes sometime.









Plenty of fresh cider here, but its much much harder to find a cider with a good blend of apples that's suitable for making hard cider. Pear cider, sadly, is even harder to find in my area. The hard version (aka "Perry") has all but disappeared, and only a few commercial varieties are available, most of them flawed or poorly blended.



A+ Slingshots said:


> Some summers I make my own homemade "Root Beer"


I like a wellmade rootbeer but I've actually never made one myself. I assume you use syrup and force carbonate it in a soda keg ?

Henry in Panama: As a former spelling nazi, I have a special place in my heart for phonetic misspellers. I've just set a pot of noodles on the stove, so I can start lashing people's wrists.


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man

I am from America and I like my beer piping hot


----------



## HOE

I don't drink beer at all, don't like the smell. But I like to drink stout, tried it once, instantly fell in love. I love the warm feeling in my body after drinking it.

But, my father warned me not to drink Guinness stout anymore, because he says that there is no real ingredient in the stout. He says that he knew a man who has worked in that factory before, and he has never seen any 'black beans' throughout his employment. Instead there are drums of unknown black liquid being added into the stout, which were sent from USA.

And when my father was young, he was used to drink in a small chinese restaurant in his village. He drank Guinness stout each night until the shop owner refused to sell him the stouts. The old lady said, "Young man, you drink this every single nights, I don't want to sell to you anymore, it's harmful to your health." She also said that many of her frequent customers who used to drop by the shop to drink stout disappeared. They must had been attacked by some hidden heart disease caused by the fake ingredient from Guinness stout. Those lost customers were frequent Guinness stout drinkers.

I don't know if this is true, but better safe than sorry.


----------



## Gwilym

> Badger, an English company from Wychwood, I believe but I'm not sure, the drink is called Blandford-Fly and has traces of Ginger


Actually Badger beer is produced in Blandford I know as I have visited it (clues in the name) badger is pretty well known their beer can be bought in any major British supermarket and wychwood is another brewery famous for hobgoblin but am pretty sure they were bought out by a large brewery.
Oh and also i am aware of a Scottish company using heather in its products but I think it was for beer not mead but am not certain.


----------



## SickPythons

Beer. Now that's a topic I can get into.

Two years ago, I started a beer club with the intention of tasting and grading as many beers as we can find. We also brew our own with hops grown in my yard. I answered that I like my beer warm, but it really has to do with the style. Any wheat beer should probably be served chilled while your porters and barleywines are best served warmer.

For you Europeans, sorry but American beer is by far the best. We don't have tradition to stand by. German's stay in their comfort zone of Marzen style beers and I don't think Belgians even know what barley is. Americans have the liberty to do whatever they want in a beer. I'll take a Sierra Nevada over a Kopernik any day.


----------



## Jaybird

Sickpythons
You cannot buy good German beer in this country.The best German beer is made in small towns thru out Germany.They are not pasturized and can not be shipped out of the country.They are only sold localy.Unless things have changed since the 60's.Maybe some German guys can answer that.


----------



## John McKean

Perry's comment about home made rootbeer brought to memory how my mom used to make rootbeer every summer and "age" it in the sun in our backyard! Wonderful stuff,served ice cold -maybe the big reason I could never get used to "regular" beer in later life! Mom is near 90 now and still going strong -maybe I'll have her teach me the art of rootbeer making this summer!! In fact, maybe I can start early and have samples for the guys attending Jay's Eastern tournament!!


----------



## SickPythons

Jaybird said:


> Sickpythons
> You cannot buy good German beer in this country.The best German beer is made in small towns thru out Germany.They are not pasturized and can not be shipped out of the country.They are only sold localy.Unless things have changed since the 60's.Maybe some German guys can answer that.


Beer is naturally pasteurized. Under the right conditions, most beers have a shelf life of about 6 years.

I've had Ayinger, Bitburger, Hacker-Pschorr, Hofbrau, Paulaner, Schneider Aventinus, Spaten, and Wolters. All German and in my opinion Hacker-Pschorr is the best out of the bunch. Now I know eight companies don't summarize a whole country but I could match up 8 random American beers with these and crush them.


----------



## PandaMan

I don't like beer. I'm more of a wine, spirits and lacquers person.
Tia maria is my favourite laqcuer


----------



## ZDP-189

PandaMan said:


> I don't like beer. I'm more of a wine, spirits and lacquers person.
> Tia maria is my favourite laqcuer


You're too young to be drinking liquor, let alone lacquer.


----------



## PandaMan

I only have a little every now and again. I hardly every have alcohol on anything other than a special occasion and it's with my parents' permission


----------



## HOE

Liquor is nice, I love that too, the smell alone is great enough. I only drink on special occasions at the moment.

Lacquer, LOL


----------



## PandaMan

hmmm... what I actually meant is liqueur.
I don't drink lacquer







, it says not to on the can


----------



## Sam

PandaMan said:


> hmmm... what I actually meant is liqueur.
> I don't drink lacquer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , it says not to on the can


lool....


----------



## SuwaneeRick

I like a lot of different beers, all of them cold. I have my favorites from time to time, and then move on to something else. Right now I'm on a German beer kick. Sadly, the so-called American craft beers and ales are my least favorite. Freedom to try different ingredients is great, but I'm not finding anything that I like, especially all the IPA's.


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Darb said:


> Henry in Panama: As a former spelling nazi, I have a special place in my heart for phonetic misspellers. I've just set a pot of noodles on the stove, so I can start lashing people's wrists.


Hey, I speak Panamanian Spanish. We don't need no steenkin' spelling rules.


----------

